
Show HN: Florr.io - Matheus28
https://florr.io/
======
Matheus28
Hi everyone.

This is a game I released about a month ago, and I think it has finally gotten
to a state worth sharing here.

First of all: it runs _a lot_ smoother on Chrome than Firefox, so if your
frame rate is a bit bad, try that.

The client and server are in C++. It uses WebAssembly for the web build
(emscripten). It also has native Windows, Linux, macOS and iOS builds (using
SDL2 and Skia, not a web wrapper or anything like that).

The engine is custom made, kinda evolved from Agar.io, then Diep.io, and now
this.

Feel free to ask any questions or give feedback.

